# Codici relazionali



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

I professionisti che si occupano della terapia della famiglia hanno, da tempo, identificato nell’equilibrio tra codice paterno e codice materno il segreto della crescita positiva dei bambini. Il codice materno implica di amare il bambino indipendentemente dai risultati raggiunti. Solo in questo modo lui matura la convinzione di essere amato per quello che è e questo lo consolida nel suo essere persona con i propri limiti. Il codice paterno implica, invece, di premiare il bambino in funzione dei risultati raggiunti. Questo lo incentiva a continuare nelle azioni intraprese che gli consentono di competere efficacemente. 
*FRONTE INTERNO ED ESTERNO*
*Il codice materno fa leva sulla capacità affettiva e si sviluppa in un circolo virtuoso che parte dall’azione dell’amare, arriva all’effetto della invarianza ai risultati, raggiunge uno stato di convinzione e consegue l’obiettivo che è quello di consolidare la personalità. Il codice paterno fa leva, invece, sulla capacità valutativa e si sviluppa in un circolo virtuoso che parte dall’azione del premiare, arriva all’effetto dell’attenzione ai risultati, raggiunge uno stato di continuazione nell’azione e consegue l’obiettivo che è quello di competere con successo. L’equilibrio dinamico da ottenere è tra invarianza ai risultati (codice materno) e attenzione ai risultati (codice paterno). Il codice materno ha un orientamento interno, ovvero è focalizzato sulla protezione della persona, mentre il codice paterno ha un orientamento esterno, ovvero è focalizzato sull’incentivazione alla competizione. Se uno dei due codici prevale sull’altro si ottiene una deriva negativa nella maturazione del bambino. Se a prevalere è il codice materno si sfocia nell’iper-protezione e il bambino non imparerà mai a cimentarsi con il mondo. Se a prevalere è il codice paterno si rischia che il bambino non si senta accettato nei suoi limiti e non sviluppi la necessaria autostima. Codice materno e paterno sono spesso interpretati a ruoli inversi nelle coppie. L’importante è una loro equilibrata compresenza nell’ambiente familiare. L’esistenza di un equilibrio dinamico tra codice materno e codice paterno è altrettanto essenziale all’interno di ognuno di noi.
Se, nel nostro comportamento o nella valutazione del comportamento di chi è in coppia con noi, prevale un codice o un altro possiamo avere squilibri relazionali.*


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Fornari parla anche del codice dei fratelli che io vedo molto presente qui tra gli uomini del forum.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"...[/FONT]
Qualsiasi discorso, testo e comportamento sono significanti di un soggiacente codice inconscio.
Nel suo testo La teoria dei codici affettivi di Franco Fornari (Edizioni Unicopli), Alfio Maggiolini esplicita e spiega la pregnanza e i significati dei codici affettivi. Intento di Fornari è sempre stato quello di ricercare la specificità epistemologica del pensiero psicoanalitico, e in questo itinerario di ricerca vanno collocati sia la teoria coinemica sia quella dei codici affettivi: la prima rappresenta una teoria del simbolismo, della simbolizzazione affettiva  (aspetto semantico), la seconda una teoria dell'ideale dell'Io, ovvero quali decisioni affettive vengono prese in funzione dei sistemi di valori affettivi appunto rappresentati dagli ideali dell'Io  (aspetto pragmatico). L'inconscio non è tanto la sede dei desideri, quanto il luogo in cui vengono formulate ipotesi e vengono indicate decisioni, popolato non già da oggetti parziali (seno, pene, feci), ma da oggetti totali (madre, padre, fratelli), veri "soggetti di decisioni affettive… il padre e la madre dentro di noi".
La simbolizzazione affettiva è il modo di funzionare della nostra mente: non è affatto una trasgressione o una deformazione a opera dell'inconscio (come per Sigmund Freud). Osseva Franco Fornari che il codice affettivo è
una facultas signatrix… ha la funzione di pre-scrivere generativamente replicazioni significanti, attraverso la messa in forma e la messa in atto di segni, in base a una pre-memoria di dati e a un piano di scelte possibili, quindi insature, saturate dall'incontro del corpo e della mente con l'ambiente.

L'inconscio è dunque, per Fornari, un codice formato dalla memoria di elementi affettivi e da un piano di scelte delle possibilità, non sistema di correlazione tra significante e significato (modello interpretativo) ma "agenzia di simbolizzazione" in grado di mettere in atto i comportamenti affettivi.  L'inconscio non è dunque l'inferno, qualcosa di negativo dal quale doversi difendere (sede degli eccessi pulsionali) come per Freud; al contrario, è il paradiso, poiché la sua origine è nella vita intrauterina; le resistenze, le difese non sono che la persistenza di un unico modo di simbolizzare, insistenza, ripetizione. La tendenza a significare affettivamente il mondo ha lo scopo di garantire la sopravvivenza individuale e della specie: per vivere, l'uomo ha necessità di attribuire significati affettivi agli eventi della vita, formulando ipotesi affettive sulle situazioni; se il processo primario era legato al principio di piacere e il processo secondario a quello di realtà per Freud, per Fornari i simbolizzati del sogno (preconfezioni filogenetiche) fungono da ipotesi, mentre il processo secondario ha lo scopo di verificare queste ipotesi.

Il concetto di ideale dell'Io è fondamentale nella teoria di Fornari: esso rappresenta l'inconscio, è la sua espressione diretta; gli ideali dell'Io sono molteplici, perché in relazione ai diversi personaggi familiari (ideale paterno, materno, etc.): l'ideale dell'Io è dunque un collettivo, un sistema di valori. Una buona famiglia interna prevede la convivenza democratica dei diversi ideali; quando invece un ideale diventa imperialista, allora si può parlare di Super-Io. Partendo da questi presupposti, Franco Fornari definisce una serie di codici affettivi che sono alla base del nostro interpretare il mondo e, conseguentemente, del nostro comportamento.

Il codice materno sembra privilegiare la soddisfazione sollecita del bisogno, in modalità anche sacrificali; si caratterizza per la valorizzazione di comportamenti che privilegiano l'appartenenza, oltre alla risposta ai bisogni, orientando verso l'onnipotenza e l'appropriazione.

… il codice materno è fondamentalmente autarchico. Nella relazione di allattamento il bambino prolunga la situazione intrauterina sostituendo il capezzolo al cordone ombelicale. Il bambino è cioè un'appartenenza interna della madre che è diventata esterna, e che può suggerire la fantasia dell'autosufficienza di un sistema autonomo che non ha bisogno di ricevere apporti dall'esterno: un sistema onnipotente… ha la funzione di generare al bambino l'illusione di onnipotenza.

La potenza generativa del padre sembra assorbirsi nella sola potenza generativa della madre; ecco perché, durante la gravidanza, ogni marito diviene un po' un San Giuseppe, un cavaliere inesistente. Nel rispondere ai bisogni, si nota quel atteggiamento di sacrificalità tipico della funzione materna (dare tutto senza volere niente in cambio) che tende a trasformarsi in dominio sia sul bambino che sul partner. Questo non è affatto una svalutazione del codice: al contrario, il codice materno è estremamente importante, affettivamente, per la crescita del bambino, come osserva Corinna Cristiani:

Fornari dice che il codice materno è come l'acqua: senza l'acqua la terra non darebbe frutti, senza codice materno nessun neonato umano potrebbe sopravvivere. Ma come l'acqua diventa oltre un certo limite inondante e distruttiva, così accade anche per il codice materno.

L'evento simbolico a carattere universale che caratterizza l'uomo è rappresentato dalla vita prenatale e dal parto; la violenza insita del parto occorre sia esportata all'esterno del rapporto tra madre e bambino, per rendere possibile l'instaurarsi del codice materno, e questo compito viene svolto dal padre, la cui funzione è quella di "ammortizzatore e mallevadore dei pericoli che minacciano la nascita del figlio dell'uomo" (Franco Fornari). Il padre assume così una parte violenta che in realtà non è sua, che appartiene alla relazione naturale madre-bambino, per permettere l'instaurarsi positivo del regno della madre. Il nome assegnato a questo processo è quello di paranoia primaria. Tutti i fantasmi sono conseguenze del fantasma originario, ossia della vita prenatale e del parto; essi sono gli eventi centrali per la vita affettiva, essi costituiscono la rappresentazione dell'anima come prima realizzazione degli affetti, la situazione perduta per eccellenza. La nascita degli affetti non sono altro che il prolungamento di quella vita intrauterina che ci è stata negata dall'evoluzione quando, attraverso la posizione eretta, si è verificata il contemporaneo restringimento del bacino e l'ampliamento delle dimensioni del cranio per lo sviluppo dell'intelligenza; i significanti originari degli affetti, perduti nel parto-nascita, trovano così una seconda saturazione nelle relazioni familiari, per poi rendersi disponibili per nuove relazioni.
Il codice femminile ha legami con quello materno: la ricerca del legame con l'uomo, attivato vuoi con la seduzione vuoi con l'infantilizzazione del partner, non è fine a se stesso, ma funzionale all'allevamento dei figli. Se istituire un'identità sessuale adulta significa instaurare una pulsione di scambio nella reciprocità (situazione genitale), per Corinna Cristiani il codice femminile
tende a interpretare lo scambio non solo come scambio di genitali, ma soprattutto in cambio di un legame, di un'ipoteca affettiva. Parlare di legame rimanda alla dipendenza… asimmetria tra la madre intesa come contenitore di tutte le cose buone, e che quindi non ha bisogno di nulla, e il bambino che, specularmene, ha bisogno di tutto. La madre buona deve farsi predare per permettere la sopravvivenza del bambino… Quando la sacrificalità materna invade altri spazi, in primis quello dello scambio sessuale, instaurando non più una relazione di scambio, ma una relazione asimmetrica del tipo madre-bambino, la donna accetta la sessualità non per suo piacere, ma in omaggio al partner-bambino, mettendo se stessa in una situazione di oblatività (e quindi di avente diritto a risarcimenti, in primo luogo alla perennità del rapporto e alla rassicurazione rispetto alla paura dell'abbandono) e confinando lui in una situazione di dipendenza radicale.
Anche i codice femminile è dunque un codice parentale, in quanto spinta all'allevamento dei figli, giacchè "gli uomini credono di vivere per loro stessi, ma in realtà vivono per far vivere" (Franco Fornari).

Il codice paterno prescrive la separazione del figlio dalla madre e la sua crescita in nome della genitalità; esso valorizza le capacità e la prestazione, l'efficienza e l'autonomia, l'indipendenza nella crescita, per Franco Fornari

privilegiamento del principio di realtà e di prestazione… favorendo così sia la progressiva e graduale separazione del figlio dalla madre prima e dalla famiglia poi, sia la sua introduzione nella società più ampia... Contrapposto al codice materno come autocentrico, il codice paterno si costituisce come fondamentalmente eterocentrico, e porta la famiglia ad aprirsi verso l'esterno… Il codice paterno rompe… tale simbiosi autarchica e rivela il carattere illusorio dell'onnipotenza che la sostiene… elabora fondamentalmente, nel soggetto, la propria mancanza di essere orientandola verso l'esterno, in un altro essere, preoccupato della creazione di aggregati sempre più vasti.

Il codice maschile sembra ridursi al privilegiare l'amore sensuale sulla stabilità del rapporto tipica del codice femminile; anche in questo caso non si tratta di squalifica, ma solo di codici naturali differenti.

Il codice del bambino è speculare a quello della madre, privilegiando l'onirico, l'ipnotico rispetto al principio di realtà: una contrattualità onnipotente nei confronti della madre; in esso si valorizzano la spontaneità, l'istintività, la creatività, ma anche le ansie, le paure e l'incapacità.

*Il codice fraterno promuove lo sviluppo della posizione adulta costituendo una struttura del potere paritetica; poiché rende possibile lo sviluppo e la differenziazione delle capacità all'interno del gruppo dei pari, esso è fondamentalmente antiipnotico, e quindi "promotore dello sviluppo della posizione adulta" (Franco Fornari). Valorizzando la pariteticità, collaborativa o competitiva, esso aderisce davvero al principio di realtà; non si apprende dall'autorità tipica del codice paterno o materno, ma dall'esperienza, e sarebbe l'ispiratore delle rivoluzioni, che si attuano appunto contro le istituzioni.*

Il codice scientifico (Franco Fornari, Il Minotauro, Rizzoli) è l'espressione dell'oggettività e della verità che si fonda sull'ostensione; forse è a causa di esso che sembra si sia inasprito il conflitto tra codice materno e codice paterno, laddove il dominio sulla natura-madre crea la fantasia di appropriazione onnipotente (sulla natura, ma anche tra gli uomini e su gli uomini). Osserva Fornari:

Il principio di oggettività sembra ignorare a tal punto il principio di appartenenza fino a… prescindere dal prendere in considerazione la nostra stessa appartenenza alla vita.

I codici affettivi costituiscono dei sistemi di valutazione della realtà, e combinati con l'informazione che proviene dall'esterno (scena in cui un bambino viene tenuto in braccio dalla madre, per esempio) decidono a quale combinazione dare vita, quali personaggi attivare. Non vi è alcun copione già scritto: la saturazione dei codici, il modo in cui il codice si attualizza, non può essere previsto teoricamente, in quanto funzione della storicità e della circostanza. Il processo terapeutico mira a integrare e armonizzare i diversi codici tra loro, superando la scissione e la contrapposizione. La democrazia affettiva, punto assiologico alto di ogni processo di crescita, si può raggiunger attraverso la compresenza e l'integrazione armonica dei diversi codici affettivi, tutti legittimi ma funzionali o meno allo scopo prefigurato; solo valutando come "bambino da far crescere" il progetto in atto, ci si accorge di come sia indispensabile l'apporto cooperativo di tutti i codici affettivi.
..."


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fornari parla anche del codice dei fratelli che io vedo molto presente qui tra gli uomini del forum.
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"...[/FONT]
> ...


Peggio dei peperoni fritti che ho mangiato


----------



## trilobita (21 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Peggio dei peperoni fritti che ho mangiato


Con  acciughe??
Perché con le acciughe sono squisiti,ma fanno venire una sete...
Scusate l'OT...


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Con  acciughe??
> Perché con le acciughe sono squisiti,ma fanno venire una sete...
> Scusate l'OT...


Appunto peggio


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I professionisti che si occupano della terapia della famiglia hanno, da tempo, identificato nell’equilibrio tra codice paterno e codice materno il segreto della crescita positiva dei bambini. Il codice materno implica di amare il bambino indipendentemente dai risultati raggiunti. Solo in questo modo lui matura la convinzione di essere amato per quello che è e questo lo consolida nel suo essere persona con i propri limiti. Il codice paterno implica, invece, di premiare il bambino in funzione dei risultati raggiunti. Questo lo incentiva a continuare nelle azioni intraprese che gli consentono di competere efficacemente.
> *FRONTE INTERNO ED ESTERNO*
> *Il codice materno fa leva sulla capacità affettiva e si sviluppa in un circolo virtuoso che parte dall’azione dell’amare, arriva all’effetto della invarianza ai risultati, raggiunge uno stato di convinzione e consegue l’obiettivo che è quello di consolidare la personalità. Il codice paterno fa leva, invece, sulla capacità valutativa e si sviluppa in un circolo virtuoso che parte dall’azione del premiare, arriva all’effetto dell’attenzione ai risultati, raggiunge uno stato di continuazione nell’azione e consegue l’obiettivo che è quello di competere con successo. L’equilibrio dinamico da ottenere è tra invarianza ai risultati (codice materno) e attenzione ai risultati (codice paterno). Il codice materno ha un orientamento interno, ovvero è focalizzato sulla protezione della persona, mentre il codice paterno ha un orientamento esterno, ovvero è focalizzato sull’incentivazione alla competizione. Se uno dei due codici prevale sull’altro si ottiene una deriva negativa nella maturazione del bambino. Se a prevalere è il codice materno si sfocia nell’iper-protezione e il bambino non imparerà mai a cimentarsi con il mondo. Se a prevalere è il codice paterno si rischia che il bambino non si senta accettato nei suoi limiti e non sviluppi la necessaria autostima. Codice materno e paterno sono spesso interpretati a ruoli inversi nelle coppie. L’importante è una loro equilibrata compresenza nell’ambiente familiare. L’esistenza di un equilibrio dinamico tra codice materno e codice paterno è altrettanto essenziale all’interno di ognuno di noi.
> Se, nel nostro comportamento o nella valutazione del comportamento di chi è in coppia con noi, prevale un codice o un altro possiamo avere squilibri relazionali.*


Sembrasse facile 
Buongiorno


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2017)

Interessante prosecuzione della discussione di ieri iniziata da [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION].
Quando ho tempo sufficiente leggo meglio gli interventi, che sono lunghetti.


----------



## twinpeaks (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I professionisti che si occupano della terapia della famiglia hanno, da tempo, identificato nell’equilibrio tra codice paterno e codice materno il segreto della crescita positiva dei bambini. Il codice materno implica di amare il bambino indipendentemente dai risultati raggiunti. Solo in questo modo lui matura la convinzione di essere amato per quello che è e questo lo consolida nel suo essere persona con i propri limiti. Il codice paterno implica, invece, di premiare il bambino in funzione dei risultati raggiunti. Questo lo incentiva a continuare nelle azioni intraprese che gli consentono di competere efficacemente.
> *FRONTE INTERNO ED ESTERNO*
> *Il codice materno fa leva sulla capacità affettiva e si sviluppa in un circolo virtuoso che parte dall’azione dell’amare, arriva all’effetto della invarianza ai risultati, raggiunge uno stato di convinzione e consegue l’obiettivo che è quello di consolidare la personalità. Il codice paterno fa leva, invece, sulla capacità valutativa e si sviluppa in un circolo virtuoso che parte dall’azione del premiare, arriva all’effetto dell’attenzione ai risultati, raggiunge uno stato di continuazione nell’azione e consegue l’obiettivo che è quello di competere con successo. L’equilibrio dinamico da ottenere è tra invarianza ai risultati (codice materno) e attenzione ai risultati (codice paterno). Il codice materno ha un orientamento interno, ovvero è focalizzato sulla protezione della persona, mentre il codice paterno ha un orientamento esterno, ovvero è focalizzato sull’incentivazione alla competizione. Se uno dei due codici prevale sull’altro si ottiene una deriva negativa nella maturazione del bambino. Se a prevalere è il codice materno si sfocia nell’iper-protezione e il bambino non imparerà mai a cimentarsi con il mondo. Se a prevalere è il codice paterno si rischia che il bambino non si senta accettato nei suoi limiti e non sviluppi la necessaria autostima. Codice materno e paterno sono spesso interpretati a ruoli inversi nelle coppie. L’importante è una loro equilibrata compresenza nell’ambiente familiare. L’esistenza di un equilibrio dinamico tra codice materno e codice paterno è altrettanto essenziale all’interno di ognuno di noi.
> Se, nel nostro comportamento o nella valutazione del comportamento di chi è in coppia con noi, prevale un codice o un altro possiamo avere squilibri relazionali.*


E' un modo di dirlo. Io non sono un terapista della famiglia. Per come la vedo io, il padre anzitutto proibisce, perchè si interpone tra bambino e madre (ed è la madre, il primo premio per il bambino, non perchè se la voglia scopare ma perchè il corpo materno soddisfa tutti i bisogni e i desideri del bambino e gli fa credere, erroneamente, di essere Dio in Paradiso). Quindi, il padre anzitutto punisce, funzione poco simpatica che infatti oggi tanti uomini non gradiscono svolgere e demandano alle donne, cosa non tanto efficace e corretta. Dopo, ma solo dopo aver punito (e, ripeto, basta l'interposizione tra bambino e madre per punire, non c'è bisogno delle cinghiate), il padre premia; e premia con i secondi, terzi, ennesimi premi della vita, cioè i premi accessibili al figlio, che sono l'intero insieme dei premi sociali meno uno: il primo premio, cioè la madre, cioè l'onnipotenza. Ecco perchè la caratteristica essenziale del padre è la forza: perchè solo uno più forte di te ti può ostendere che NON sei onnipotente. 
Di qui viene anche la fantasia del bambino che a essere onnipotente sia proprio il padre. Aneddoto: una volta chiacchieravo di cosette con mio figlio, seduto in auto sul suo seggiolino. Aveva circa tre anni. Di punto in bianco fa una lunga pausa e mi chiede: "Papà, ma tu sai volare?"


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' un modo di dirlo. Io non sono un terapista della famiglia. Per come la vedo io, il padre anzitutto proibisce, perchè si interpone tra bambino e madre (ed è la madre, il primo premio per il bambino, non perchè se la voglia scopare ma perchè il corpo materno soddisfa tutti i bisogni e i desideri del bambino e gli fa credere, erroneamente, di essere Dio in Paradiso). Quindi, il padre anzitutto punisce, funzione poco simpatica che infatti oggi tanti uomini non gradiscono svolgere e demandano alle donne, cosa non tanto efficace e corretta. Dopo, ma solo dopo aver punito (e, ripeto, basta l'interposizione tra bambino e madre per punire, non c'è bisogno delle cinghiate), il padre premia; e premia con i secondi, terzi, ennesimi premi della vita, cioè i premi accessibili al figlio, che sono l'intero insieme dei premi sociali meno uno: il primo premio, cioè la madre, cioè l'onnipotenza. Ecco perchè la caratteristica essenziale del padre è la forza: perchè solo uno più forte di te ti può ostendere che NON sei onnipotente.
> Di qui viene anche la fantasia del bambino che a essere onnipotente sia proprio il padre. Aneddoto: una volta chiacchieravo di cosette con mio figlio, seduto in auto sul suo seggiolino. Aveva circa tre anni. Di punto in bianco fa una lunga pausa e mi chiede: "Papà, ma tu sai volare?"


Non l'ho scritto io eh...

Chi ha memoria ricorderà fantasie di pensiero magico di poter determinare fatti assolutamente fuori dal nostro controllo.

Quello che ritenevo interessante era come ci siano persone incapaci di accettare un codice paterno per sé e richiederlo rigidissimo per altri, quasi chiedendo una imposizione esterna.

Altri mi pare di notare che mostrino quasi odio nei confronti delle donne che affermano un codice paterno.
Questo mi fa riflettere sulla necessità di trovare un vero equilibrio per ognuno di noi.


----------



## Divì (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io eh...
> 
> Chi ha memoria ricorderà fantasie di pensiero magico di poter determinare fatti assolutamente fuori dal nostro controllo.
> 
> ...


Mio marito, per esempio, rigidissimo nel giudizio sui comportamenti altrui, ma che chiede la massima indulgenza per le sue "cazzate"......

Mah!


----------



## brenin (26 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l'ho scritto io eh...
> 
> Chi ha memoria ricorderà fantasie di pensiero magico di poter determinare fatti assolutamente fuori dal nostro controllo.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto... hai centrato il vero problema o causa di tante incomprensioni o discussioni.... senza di quello è molto difficile relazionarsi con chiunque, fiduriamoci con un convivente/familiare.


----------



## danny (26 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mio marito, per esempio, rigidissimo nel giudizio sui comportamenti altrui, ma che chiede la massima indulgenza per le sue "cazzate"......
> 
> Mah!


Un "filone".
:carneval:


----------

